# "Lord of the punks" showing up!!!



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

OGF'r Steven Priest (lord of the punks) sitting in 13th after day 1 of the bassmaster southern open.
http://www.bassmaster.com/tournaments/2013-bass-pro-shops-southern-open-1/leaderboard

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

He's an OGF'er, and he's sitting in 13th? Not to shabby if you ask me. I'm an OGF'er and I'm sitting in an office wishing I was in his spot! 

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats LOTP. I'll have to ask him for Toho tips and locations as I'll be down there in 7 weeks fishing.

I'd like to see the hog(s) the first place guy brought in. He's blowing the rest of the pack away by over 9 lbs!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

http://www.bassfan.com/docktalk.asp?id=9790#9790


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice job LOTP!!! Keep it rollin!!!!

I like Lake Kissimmee on that chain of lakes!!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I want to know where the guys in first place was fishing to get 27lbs and second only has 18lbs....LOL.....lets go LOTP!!! Show them how us Ohio boys can fish!!!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

watch the Live Weigh in right now!!!

http://www.bassmaster.com/video/2013-bass-pro-shops-southern-open-1-weigh


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Day 1 leader weighed 2 fish for 2-11. That's fishing!


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

Way to go LOTP! Lot's of BIG names underneath his 18th place finish at Toho.

Well done man! 

Ding


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

18th out of 191 boats! Very impressive Steve,good job bro'!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks everybody... not the 2nd day i had hoped for, i was still in contention for a win up until about 3 oclock on day two. i had a tiny keeper that i needed to replace with a good kicker and i would have been in the top 10 somewhere...

ill take the points and the cash, both are hard to come by in florida


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Good job you make us guys proud.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice job LOTP...and congrats on the awesome finish!

Did you stay up in Toho or did you go down to Kissimmee?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

way to represent steven!!
hope the rest of the season goes as well!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Flippin 416 said:


> Nice job LOTP...and congrats on the awesome finish!
> 
> Did you stay up in Toho or did you go down to Kissimmee?


i locked down... it was a log jam in the lock but there just wasnt much going on in toho. it cost me about about 2 hours of fishing each day but it was worth it...

the lock is not a place you want to be if your worried about your boat getting tore up. but you aint getting to the fish otherwise...


----------

